# HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #2: several christmas haunts, scream queens, & more!!



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

*HAUNTED RADIO'S CRUEL YULE SHOW #2: several christmas haunts, scream queens, & more!!*

This week on Haunted Radio, we continue with the second week of our annual "Cruel Yule" celebration with news on Arasapha Farms Holiday Hayride, Moxley Manor's NightScare Before Christmas, Cutting Edge, 3 Haunts, Chamber of Horrors, the Sanctuary, Misery Haunted House, Scream Queens, and more!!

Then, we review the 1984 film, "Silent Night Deadly Night" and then our Demonic DJ spins you around the "Vortex" with 2 holiday horror songs. Then, the Freek returns with the tale of the Fright before Christmas!! All of this and so much more on the December 10 edition of Haunted Radio!!

*Listen to show:* Haunted Radio-121014.mp3

*Website:* http://www.hauntedradiopodcast.com/


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Thanks for the post.


----------

